# Antenna TV is now getTV on Comcast in San Francisco Bay Area



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

I woke up this morning to find that everything listed on channel 187 on Comcast in San Francisco was incorrect. Turns out that this channel switched from Antenna TV to getTV last night. Anyone in this area who has season passes for programs on Antenna TV will be recording the wrong shows. Meanwhile, if anything is of interest on getTV's schedule you can look it up online and tune in/set a manual recording.

I have been trying to report this lineup change to TiVo via online chat but so far have been waiting for 20 minutes or so with no rep. I think I'll just send them an email instead.

I hope Antenna TV resurfaces on another channel since I liked some of the old shows they ran. Meanwhile, it does look like getTV also has some interesting shows from days gone by.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Try this too:
https://www.tivo.com/lineup.html


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Antenna TV on Comcast Cable? That is so ambiguous. 

I only use OTA from the same area and channels with older programming are on KRON (4.3 now GetTV), KNTV (11.2), KOFY (20.2), KTVU (2.3 movies, 2.4 game shows), KGO (7.3)

I believe the changeover started today (May 1st). Zap2it (which Tivo duplicates) still says Antenna TV.
The changeover has been confirmed by my Tivo which recorded Bewitched and The Ropers on 4/30 and 5/1 (today). The guide was correct on 4/30 and incorrect on 5/1. 

According to kron4.com, the 4.3 (GetTV) is from KOIN6 (koin.com, out of Portland, OR.) Kron4.com uses TitanTV for their channel guide.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OH THAT'S WHY I didn't get the Carson episodes over the weekend..

Not on Sat (4/30) either..

So there is no local affiliate anymore either..

http://antennatv.tv/interactive-affiliate-map/


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I reported the issue, but I suggest others report it too.

I presume it's still KRONDT3.. But I had to put the explanation in the more detailed field, since it's not exactly correct to say it went from antennatv (which is too long to fit in the field anyway) to gettv.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> I reported the issue, but I suggest others report it too.
> 
> I presume it's still KRONDT3.. But I had to put the explanation in the more detailed field, since it's not exactly correct to say it went from antennatv (which is too long to fit in the field anyway) to gettv.


Why is it not correct?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Why is it not correct?


The guide is for Antenna TV, but they changed to GetTV on May 1st.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> The guide is for Antenna TV, but they changed to GetTV on May 1st.


I was asking mattack why " it's not exactly correct to say it went from antennatv ... to gettv".


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

AntennaTV was mostly classic shows. GetTV seems to be mostly movies.

Here is an example.










The screen shows what will air, while the mini-guide shows another for the same time frame.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to try one more time to get through to you. I was asking why it was wrong to say that the channel had moved from AntennaTV to GETTV when that appears to be exactly what happened.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Looks like we are not getting through to you....

The Guide is *Still* AntennaTV (In the above picture, Johnny Carson,) but the shows broadcasted are from GetTV (A movie "When You're In Love") as shown on the screen behind the guide for Friday at 8pm.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> I was asking mattack why " it's not exactly correct to say it went from antennatv ... to gettv".


Because the channel is really still KRONDT3 (AS FAR AS I KNOW), even if it's an affiliate (and as I said, "antennatv" is too big to fit in the field).

Just like the correct thing is for me to say that channel 3 on cable is KNTV, not that it is "NBC", even though KNTV is the local NBC affiliate.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Looks like we are not getting through to you....
> 
> The Guide is *Still* AntennaTV (In the above picture, Johnny Carson,) but the shows broadcasted are from GetTV (A movie "When You're In Love") as shown on the screen behind the guide for Friday at 8pm.


I give up.



mattack said:


> Because the channel is really still KRONDT3 (AS FAR AS I KNOW), even if it's an affiliate (and as I said, "antennatv" is too big to fit in the field).
> 
> Just like the correct thing is for me to say that channel 3 on cable is KNTV, not that it is "NBC", even though KNTV is the local NBC affiliate.


Ok. That I understand. It will only let you report incorrect or missing channels, not incorrect networks for a channel.


----------



## jeffsinsfo (Oct 16, 2005)

Since my email about the issue only garnered a generic response, I finally got around to submitting a channel lineup problem form online.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

They apparently have updated the guide info.. (but since the channel itself didn't change, you won't get a notice about it)..

e.g. checking on my iPhone, I don't see episodes of Johnny Carson anymore, and they disappeared from my to do list (so it was likely a day or two ago and they've already flushed out)..

bummer, since I liked skimming through the reruns..


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Here is what I got for tonite.

9pm Andy Williams Show ---------- Update: Matched guide for this show
9:30pm Barney Miller ------------- 9:37pm... still Andy Williams
10pm Merv Griffin Show
10:30pm Newhart
11pm Shamus

Do these match your guide and programs?


Edit: I see Bewitched listed again...makes it seem like its still AntennaTV and not GetTV. Or is it both?


----------

